# Line level passive bandpass crossover ?



## EvilWagn (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm looking to make a passive line-level bandpass crossover, 300hz-3500hz. I need something small, and I'd rather not use a active 3-way just for the one range (rears). 

I know i'm not the first person at this crossroad, does anyone have a circuit already drawn up? I keep finding the same 3 crossovers via searches, and none of them really fit the bill.


----------

